# UKM Swap shop



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

After Ewen kindly sent me a few weight lifting belts that he does not use and did not want any money for i thought i could send him something in return which gave me the idea of in the classified section there should be a SWAP SHOP where people put up items and othe people offer them things to swap with


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

stedebs24 said:


> Not a bad idea that mate.
> 
> What are you gonna give ewen then?


I am not sure yet. I will find something that I am sure he will find useful or interesting !!


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2012)

i've got a 2010 winter edition of the argos catalogue (some pages are missing due to an ass wiping emergency when i ran out of bog roll) 72 betting shop pens and a half used glade plug in air freshner, willing to put together as a job lot, any offers?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

At least thats out of the way now !!


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

on a serious note - if anyone has a gym belt they want rid of, i'd be happy to find somthing to swap for? 

think its a good idea tbh!


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

I don't think your pants will fit Ewen if you were thinking of a pair of them, I think he's extra small??


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

t4tremendous said:


> i've got a 2010 winter edition of the argos catalogue (some pages are missing due to an ass wiping emergency when i ran out of bog roll) 72 betting shop pens and a half used glade plug in air freshner, willing to put together as a job lot, any offers?


I've got a brand new iron from asda that doesn't work and a fire damaged dildo


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

DiamondDixie said:


> I don't think your pants will fit Ewen if you were thinking of a pair of them, I think he's extra small??


I dont think he wants to wear them !!!!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Irish Beast said:


> I've got a brand new iron from asda that doesn't work and a fire damaged dildo


Did you iron the dildo ?


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> Did you iron the dildo ?


No cos the iron is broke! ****ing brand new and it never worked but of course I threw away the box and receipt before switching it on


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Ive got an SK Sports blue suede powerlifting belt size large.

Ive used it twice, anyone got anything good they want to swap for it


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Ive got some left over worming tablets for a dog if anybody wants swap them for some IGF 1 ???


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I've quite a few empty test vials if anyone wants to swap them for some full ones?


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

pea head said:


> Ive got some left over worming tablets for a dog if anybody wants swap them for some IGF 1 ???


I've got half a vial of PC Nandrotest. Will swap it for the worming tablets as they probably have more test in them than the vial!


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

t4tremendous said:


> i've got a 2010 winter edition of the argos catalogue (some pages are missing due to an ass wiping emergency when i ran out of bog roll) 72 betting shop pens and a half used glade plug in air freshner, willing to put together as a job lot, any offers?


Swap you £40 for the sh*tty argos pages?


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

I've got jay cutler DVD new improved And beyond if anyone wanna swap


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

I've got aids, i'll give them away for free. Any takers??


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

DiamondDixie said:


> I've got aids, i'll give them away for free. Any takers??


Hearing aids ?


----------



## Cythraul (Oct 5, 2011)

I've got 5/3/1, 5/3/1 for powerlifting, and the 2nd edition of 5/3/1...

Also got the Juggernaut method, all from elitefts e-books,

anyone got anything interesting to trade?


----------



## JordanJ (Oct 29, 2011)

Partially used condom, any takers ?


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> Hearing aids ?


I wouldn't be giving them away i'm already partially sighted can't be deff aswell.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

DiamondDixie said:


> I wouldn't be giving them away i'm already partially sighted can't be deff aswell.
> 
> View attachment 73881


and illiterate it seems


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

There will be wife swapping nxt that not an offer u wouldn't want my wife come to think of it I don't want my wife ha ha


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

great idea retro .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Little stu said:


> There will be wife swapping nxt that not an offer u wouldn't want my wife come to think of it I don't want my wife ha ha


weeman does wife sharing already


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

cool idea  :thumb:


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

Big ape said:


> I've got jay cutler DVD new improved And beyond if anyone wanna swap


Im sure theres a dvd of this fat lass living next door geting [email protected] but tbh I think I would rather watch that that jay cutler training


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Cythraul said:


> I've got 5/3/1, 5/3/1 for powerlifting, and the 2nd edition of 5/3/1...
> 
> Also got the Juggernaut method, all from elitefts e-books,
> 
> anyone got anything interesting to trade?


I would be interested in these fella

Ive not really got anything to swap though lol

ive got some ghrp, and loads of test if u wanna do a swap??


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

i've got an Opo mouthguard if anyone wants it. Boil and bite (you can get it to shape to your teeth/jawline)


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Update of things i would swap

DVD's

PREMONITION : JAPANESE HORROR

4 HOURS! OUT DOOR F*CKERS : 18'S ONLY

PANDORUM

THE HOUSE OF THE DEVIL

SHROOMS

DEADMAN

TRAFFIC

TIDELAND

HOUSE OF FLYING DAGGERS

STIRS OF ECHOS

SOMERS TOWN : SHANE MEADOWS

ELECTRONIC BODY FAT MEASURER SIMILAR TO THIS BUT IN BLUE

http://www.manufacturer.com/cimages/product/www.alibaba.com/1126/w/Sell_T_31_Portable_Fat_Measurer.jpg

BOOKS

POWER TRAINING IN KUNG FU AND KARATE

http://www.ninja-weapons.com/Books/Karate/579.shtml

GOLDS GYM NUTRITIONAL BIBLE

http://www.abebooks.co.uk/9780809251889/Golds-Gym-Nutrition-Bible-Reynolds-0809251884/plp

WALL AND PIECE , BANKSY

http://www.betterworldbooks.co.uk/wall-and-piece-id-1844137864.aspx

TREC NUTRITION WEIGHT LIFTING BELT, LARGE

http://www.trec-nutrition.co.uk/wide-weight-lifting-belt-small-1.html

MENS OLDER STYLE SLENDERTONE BELT

HEAVY GRIPPERS 200LBS AND 250LBS

http://www.heavygrips.com/training/

PENIS SOAP ON A ROPE ( ITS NEARLY VALANTINES !!!! )

http://www.karneval-megastore.de/product_images/images/big/WILSEIFE_200x267.jpg

EVERLAST PRESS UPS

http://www.jjbsports.com/pws/ProductDetails.ice?ProductID=20646&utm_source=googlebase&utm_medium=affiliate


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

No takers for the penis soap on a rope, Really !!!


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Irish Beast said:


> I've got half a vial of PC Nandrotest. Will swap it for the worming tablets as they probably have more test in them than the vial!


You bet me to it mate, was going to suggest my vial of nandrotest aswell :innocent:


----------

